# Ok gotta darn bathroom problem



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The shower walls have a role rotted in them, I just rebuilt the thing three years ago and of course like a total idiot I followed the directions and used fiber backing board instead of waterproof stuff, like my gut told me to. Well now I gotta replace all 4 walls and since its a custom shower of course the local hardware store has nothing prefab to fit, so I get to make my own again, so I did a little looking what do you guys think about this stuff
http://www.repcold.com/catalogs/technical_data_-__frp__class_c_.pdf
Will it work and be water proof like I think it says it is or should I hold out for total plastic?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That stuff won't rot....period. Make sure you follow the guidelines for expansion!! 

Any of your friends from work have a laminate roller?? Rolling pin may work...dunno, never tried them but it will need to be a good one.....:grin:. You'll have to use a notched trowel to apply the adhesive to the wall.....then roll the entire surface after the panels have been installed. 

How big is the area and what height do you plan on covering?? Floor to ceiling?? You gonna gut the entire shower area?? What do you plan on cutting it with?? Want me to ask more questions?? 

I started installing that stuff back in the 80's.....seen my fair share of it. One of my sons gets the nod when the company he works for has an FRP job....:laugh:. 

Sketch it up and let's see what ya got in mind.....


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, !!!!!!

Yes I'
m doing from about 4" from the floor to the ceiling and the entire interior of the shower. I'll be cutting it with a palwood blade on a Skill saw.

Yes ask more questions? I need as much info as I can get my grubbies on  
last time I did it I followed the directions, THANK GOD when I did the pipes I went with my gut feeling and 20 years of military experience instead of following those directions


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

"J" trim at the top and bottom?? Any outside corners?? Skil saw as in circular saw?? 7 1/4" blade?? Are you good....or do you have a guide?? I cheat and use a guide on larger jobs.....:laugh:. 

That stuff is hard on blades......the molding is PVC and easy to cut with aviation shears (tin snips). Holes for outlets and pipes can be cut with hole saws......jig saw is rarely needed. Drill multiple 2 1/8" holes for the outlets.....just keep the holes within the area for the box and square the corners off and remove anything in the box area with snips. 

If I can find some scrap laying around I will take some pics of the methods for cutting the FRP and the trim. 

4" from bottom?? Are you setting this stuff on top of existing base??


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll use J trim, now....thanks , yea one outside corner, probably gonna use outside corner molding on that one, hope I can get it in plastic or FRP. better believe I have a guide  I'm old, not stupid LOL. Won;t be any outlets in it since I'm only doing the shower itself, I removed the outlet form the shower when we first mover in here ( serous, there was one under the shower head)

Pleas show me pictures of cutting that stuff I love to learn new things
No the 4" is the height of the existing shower pan


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Can you post an overhead sketch?? You said 4 walls.....

They make matching trim for FRP.....batten for butting the panels together, inside corner, outside corner, and J mold. All are solid PVC plastic and are color match (but, aluminum is available). Outside corners are unforgiving and the cuts need to be good.

Marlite FRP Wall Panels Trim & Installation

If the pan has a decent ledge on top, you can used inside corner trim as a cove. Slip the trim on the panel before installing.....slip all the trim on each panel before installing.....:grin:


> For wet environments, sealant is required in molding channels


 You'll need a tube or two of the sealant because it's a shower.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice pictures of the stuff man 
I'll make a drawing tonight and up it and link to it


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok SBLl here's a rough drawing of the shape of the shower walls and apx the correct size too, the short line is actually outside the shower but I had to replace it last time cause when I took the other panel off I shattered it ( paneling)

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/6086/tub.jpg


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What's the dimensions??


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The two short walls are 29" the long wall is 53" and the extremely short one is 61/2" All three inner walls are 88" the one short that is outside the shower ares is 96"


----------

